# My label ideas



## SweetBubbleTreat (Mar 16, 2016)

What do y'all think?? I designed them on the Internet through Avery.   



. Just a couple ideas I'm tossing around right now.


----------



## lsg (Mar 17, 2016)

I really like the Grease Monkey label.


----------



## TBandCW (Mar 17, 2016)

They look good!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Mar 18, 2016)

Great looking. The only thing I would do is take out the word soap in the name. When I first came up with my label I had it listed the same like "Frangipani Soap" etc. After a while I decided I didn't like the look so I took out the soap part.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 18, 2016)

Are you able to line up and print the round labels perfectly? If not the colors can be hard to print round and if a white edge is left they do not look good. Also dark colors like the grease monkey can be very pesky and use a lot of ink. 
I would not call it argan soap unless it is full argan. There is an issue with mis-branding but as usual I am to tired to look it up. I changed mine saying with aloe, oatmeal etc on the label as a short description and do not put soap after it. I am sure someone here will know about it.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Mar 19, 2016)

What if I added the ingredients that are in the soaps?? Would I then be able to still use the name??


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 19, 2016)

I swear I do not know for sure,, but if I recall throughout my readings, the FDA does not allow you to call it argan soap, shea butter soap, cocoa butter soap etc, UNLESS it's (argan oil, shea butter etc) the only ingredient in your soap. Someone else has to come up with the rules on this to confirm, but I am pretty sure this is what I've read in the past. I can't be positive though so take it with a grain of salt. May be what Carilyn was trying to state...


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 19, 2016)

I'd love to hear the story behind the name Flying Monkey!

I find the label cluttered, it's hard to read the name of your company. However I'm sorry I don't have any suggestions as to why - other than maybe the name should be in bolder font.


----------



## CTAnton (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm another that feels the label appears cluttered...I just had to simplify one of mine after being told how many seconds a person focuses on reading a label before they move on....and I feel rocking should be rocking'...


----------



## galaxyMLP (Mar 20, 2016)

It has to do with misleading the consumer. You can not call your soap "argan soap". However, you may be able to call it grease monkey soap since there are no grease monkeys in the actual soap. You can always say "handmade soap" then in another font or another line "with argan". It's the same with any other component or additives of the soap. For example, you can't call it "Oatmeal Milk and Honey Soap". You'd have to have soap on a separate part of the label and then put the name of the soap (Oatmeal milk and honey) in a separate part. 

I believe this is a regulation both for the FTC (regulate soaps) and FDA (regulate cosmetics). 

I also think you need to label names like "Lavender honey" with the more abundant thing first. So if you put more lavender than honey in the recipe then the order I have listed is good. But if you put more honey than lavender, the order should be reversed. Don't quote me on that one though. 

I don't think you'd ever get any governing body to come after you for it in this case. I think it's a rule mostly for your own protection against someone suing you for misleading consumers. Like in the case of the blueberry pomegranate juice a few years back where it was less than 2% blueberry or something like that. Then you would have a problem.


----------



## CTAnton (Mar 20, 2016)

spell check...ROCKIN!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Mar 20, 2016)

How about this....handmade soap with my rockin' Argan oil.....

I was trying to use a play on words....Moroccan Argan oil-my rocking Argan.... Lol

I was just trying to think of catchy names to help me distinguish between my soaps since some are same colors but different scents.


lenarenee said:


> I'd love to hear the story behind the name Flying Monkey!





I came up with Flying monkey because I have a small plaque that's in my room that says "I have flying monkeys and I'm not afraid to use them."  Also I was thinking about my book I have called "Thanking the Monkey rethinking the way we treat animals"  So I thought that I would use ingredients that were animal friendly so to speak....the only scents I use either come from the oils themselves or essential oils, colors were going to be achieved from clays,    Spirulina, charcoal, cocoa powder, etc.  

So back to the name and how I came up with it.....

My friends would call me the crazy soap girl, flying monkeys seem like crazy monkeys to me and since I already had the plaque I thought of flying monkey soap company and also crazy soap lady was taken.  

I have thought of a jungle theme with monkeys for my shop(if I ever open one)  and all of my furniture will be made from repurposed pallets to help save the environment just a little. And I've thought about my packaging being either compostable paper or seed paper that people can grow flowers or veggies in their garden.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Mar 20, 2016)

You might be able to do something like "soap" then "My Rockin Argan" then "with Moroccan argan oil" 

Sounds redundant but I think that might be ok.


----------



## Susie (Mar 20, 2016)

Or something like "Rockin' Soap" then "with Argan Oil" underneath.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 20, 2016)

Labeling soap correctly is very tricky. Marie Gale has written the bible on the subject. If you don't have her book, there's lots of info here, on her website. http://www.mariegale.com/


----------



## paillo (Mar 20, 2016)

Personally, I wouldn't even consider buying soap without a full ingredient listing. Think reactions, allergies, personal likes and dislikes, vegans, pregnancy concerns, etc.

Are your soaps round? What if you packaged in coffee filters, placed similar labels on top and a larger circular label on the bottom listing all ingredients?


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes I plan on putting my round soaps in coffee filters with full ingredients listed on them as well.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 23, 2016)

I had a feeling there'd be a cool story behind the name! (Monkeys and soap don't usually go together.)


----------

